
Frieze Groups (1996) [pdf] - jpelecanos
http://www.glassner.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/CG-CGA-PDF-96-05-Frieze-Groups-May96.pdf
======
tw1010
Please, please, please more group theory and pure mathematics on HN! The year
we see visual and interactive descriptions about subjects in pure mathematics,
as we today see about MDPs, will be the year we reach a true new adaptive
valley, rather than just picking low-hanging fruit from this local maxima
filled with eighteenth century maths.

~~~
webnrrd2k
If you liked that, then you'll love Visual Group Theory[1]. The first two
chapters are online, and I believe free and legal to download [2].

[1] From the publisher's site: [https://www.maa.org/press/books/visual-group-
theory](https://www.maa.org/press/books/visual-group-theory)

[2] [http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~dzb/teaching/421Fall2014/VGT-
Ch...](http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~dzb/teaching/421Fall2014/VGT-Ch-1-2.pdf)

Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11745486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11745486)

